# Pink Glitter goes up in Smoke! Smokey black/ pink



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 3, 2008)

Veeeeery similar to my gold and black smokey look, this time with a colour swap. This look is ideal for the festive season! Green glitter and black would be ace for Christmas parties :]












****CLICK HERE - LJ PAGE.****

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## n_c (Dec 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 3, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 3, 2008)

looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 3, 2008)

Fabulous !


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 3, 2008)

I luv glitter! The Pink with Smokey Eye is Beautiful!
Thanks!


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 3, 2008)

you are awesome.


----------



## teha83 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ooh I love it pink and black and glittery!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

You are seriously so talented with makeup!  Damn I wish I had your skills.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 3, 2008)

it's very pretty! i love your eye brows!


----------



## Wanderland (Dec 6, 2008)

Really cute look, and from your tutorial it doesn't seem nearly as difficult as it looks. Thanks, thanks, and thanks!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 6, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------

